# Stacking



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello all, have not been on here in a while but figured I would come here to see what you all thought of my pup stacked. I think I did an okay job ( I just came from conformation class) so I am still a beginner at this! Btw she is 6 months old, and our first show is this November.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

You did a great job. She might be posting a little, I would move her front feet back a tad.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Also make sure the collar is right under the jaw and up behind the skull.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Agree with Kelly and Kate, but you did a very good job! See how when the collar sits that low, it makes the neck look short? And when you pull the collar up, make sure you smooth the hairs below. Good luck.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The collar is what I see first- move it up- it will make her ears look more involved to put it behind them and under her jaw - but she is darling!! And maybe move her front feet back 1/2" or so... unless it makes her move everything else, then leave them...let us know how you do in November!


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Got it! I will place her feet slightly back and adjust the collar and take a picture tonight and we will see how I did! Thanks everyone!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

jennygolden said:


> our first show is this November.


 What show are you going to?

Good luck, and try to have fun!


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

We are going to the Syracuse show at the NYS fairgrounds. Are you going?
Busy last night new pics tonight after I groom!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

jennygolden said:


> We are going to the Syracuse show at the NYS fairgrounds. Are you going?
> Busy last night new pics tonight after I groom!


  BTW, Who is Lucy's dad? She has such a cute face.

I'm not going to Syracuse, but Michele and a few of her friends will be there with my dog. ie, Mary Ellen Eaton (She owns Kree & Basco), Janet Share (She owns Macy), Beth Durand (she owns Stormy), and Cynthia Suprenant (She owns Desi, and will have a camera) 

My dog be in the 9-12 m dog. 

They have a few dogs in this show.
Kelvin "Mountain's Hot Like the Sun CGC"
Gill "Mountain N Gosling's Will Wait For It"
Sniper "Mountain's Goldeneye CGC BISS"


The female's I think are going are
Faith "Mountain's Leap Of Faith BISS, CGC, CGCA"
Kree "Mountain N' Kinderval's Hot Tabasco" my dogs litter mate.

Possibly, 
Marylin Mountain's Hot Bahama Mama my dogs litter mate.
Chase Mountain's Hot Pursuit to Sunbolyn my dogs litter mate.
Basco, GCh Ch Valleygold Kinderval's Twice The Spice CGC my dogs father
Desi, Dalane A Forgone Conclusion CGC A friends dog

They won't be there for the Friday show. They are going for the Saturday and Sunday shows. 

Good luck. Having young pups in the ring is fun to see. If you have any questions they would give advice and suggestions.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks! Yes I am going saturday/sunday as well. Apparently the judge on friday is well you know... Lol. 
Lucys dad: Pedigree: BISS Can. Am. Ch. CastleRock Let It Be Can. and Am. OS


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

jennygolden said:


> Apparently the judge on friday is well you know... Lol.


Yes Michele said "DO NOT enter Kelvin on Friday."

lol some judges are... ahem very particular.

I hope it's ok, I added Lucy to k9 data for you.
Pedigree: Gotta Be Loving Lucy

I can add more information to it if you want... 
Like her mom, her b-day and anything else you want there.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

No problem, thanks I havent gotten around to doing that. I just filled in the rest. Yeah same thing with Lucys breeder lol!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Your breeder has asked for me to remover Lucy from K9 Data because I didn't ask her. Sorry.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's silly. JMO. 
Permission doesn't have to be granted to put a dog on k9data, heck, I do it almost every day... it's our breed's historical record-to-be.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Why would you need the breeders approval to post to an open data base? As long as the breeder has provided the correct data there is no reason she should not be on there. Did the breeder say why?


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Altairss said:


> Why would you need the breeders approval to post to an open data base? As long as the breeder has provided the correct data there is no reason she should not be on there. Did the breeder say why?


THIS IS GONNA GET VERY SILLY. I had given Lakesyde kennels a review. Keep in mind I knew one of the dogs, and any dog that I meet that came from Lakesyde has always been loving and kind.
My review was for people to calm down and stop. Put away the torches and pitchforks. To wait to get all the information, when the police are done with their investigation.
So unless you are there, or know a dog or know the handler, to please shut it, that you are only making this worse. I then received some lovely messages from a "Thomas MacInnis"
basically saying how horrible I am, that I am trying to defended these murders. I told him to shut it, that he wasn't there, and he should stop acting like a person in a Frankenstein mob. I was very proud I didn't use any profanity, and kept it clean. 

Kathy Doyle Hearn
I was just informed of the recent posts that you had responded to on Lakesyde Kennel FB page. First of all, Thomas MacInnis is my very good friend and has two dogs from me. He is very well aware of how dog shows work as well as how professional dog show handlers operate. Please refrain from using vulgar language towards people you don't know. We all have opinions and yours isn't anymore right or wrong than the next person's opinion. The information provided publicly is what people are reading right now. Yes, it could of been very well an accident but choices were made and I for one feel some choices may not of been the right ones such as both Cortney and Brooke napping at the same time, plugging a cord that requires more than 20 amps to run electric that can never be relied on 100% and someone should of been in the box truck with the dogs. Any AKC professional handler will tell you the same thing and many have posted this already. When the premium and the judging schedule both stated that dogs could be left overnight in an air conditioned facility with watchman, that would of been the better choice with the heat that day. Choices were made, no one can change that but people still have the right to form their own opinions about those choices. Telling people to "shut it" and calling them names such as "Frankenstein" on a public page is really immature on your part. If you represent the golden retriever community, then you owe people an apology for posting such comments as that is no way to have a conversation on a subject that you really don't know much more than they do.

7/25, 12:41pm
Erin Bruch
Would "A lynch mob mentality" be a better choice of words cause that was my other phrase of choice to use.

7/25, 12:42pm
Kathy Doyle Hearn
It's not up to YOU to decide what anyone else feels or forms an opinion on the tragedy on Lakesyde Kennels page.

7/25, 12:43pm
Erin Bruch
I'm just saying wait to the report comes out.

7/25, 12:43pm
Kathy Doyle Hearn
Just as it wasn't appropriate of you to enter Kolbie's dog on K9data. Mind your own business. That is the one thing that you should learn very quickly in this sport.
We know the dogs died of heatstroke, that's a no brainer.

7/25, 12:46pm
Erin Bruch
Umm I asked him if it was ok, and he said yes

7/25, 12:48pm
Kathy Doyle Hearn
I'm asking you to delete the K9data entry as I didn't give you permission as the breeder. He had no idea what you were talking about on the stupid golden retriever forum when you asked

7/25, 12:53pm
Erin Bruch
So speaking to the dogs owner doesn't mean anything? Got it. Learning a lot. 

7/25, 12:54pm
Kathy Doyle Hearn
I AM AN OWNER AS WELL.....got it bitch? Don't **** with me. Delete the entry please - you didn't ask me!

I have since deleted my review of Lakesyde, and have put in for K9-DATA to delete the entry.

But getting back to the real topic... You don't, In-fact all the information to add a new dog/bitch can be found in a catalog from a dog show.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sigh so sad all the way around. I had to quit reading any news on the internet as it seems more and more that the internet feeds peoples need to be more and more judgmental about anything and everything. there is a certain facelessness about cyberspace and people say things that they would not in a face to face situation. And base these judgement without knowing the facts or many times if you read the initial stories as they are reported any correct facts at all. Used to be news people checked their facts first now it's all about how much buzz they can create so they print stories without some facts just to create more feedback. Many stories can deliberately mislead readers to sway their opinion. Like sheep we can be lead.

I think if people spent less time offering judgements and more time offering compassion the world would be a nicer place. And yet that too is making a judgment so I will just say its too bad this happened and leave it at that.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Lucy's breeder modified the K9data page, adding her website link and a pic of Lucy in April.....now she's unhappy with it?


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

She was feeling so passionate about hating on Courtney. And was looking for a place to put that hate. It ended up on me. This happens every day on the web to people on almost every news story. I am not worried one bit. I did feel a need to tell the owner here, where I go HIS written approval and blessing. That is why I shared it. 

I haven't lost any sleep over it. It's a shame.


----------

